# Chum rượu 50l Bát Tràng có đắt hay không?



## ecoceramic (27/4/22)

Chum sành 50 lít được nhiều anh em quan tâm để ngâm ủ rượu nhưng cũng được các chị em quan tâm để làm tương, đựng nước mưa,… Trong đó, giá chum sành ngâm rượu 50l Bát Tràng được nhiều người quan tâm khi lựa chọn.

Để có một chiếc chum ưng ý nhất và phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu của mình, Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh sẽ chia sẻ với anh chị em các thông tin liên quan đến chum 50l qua bài viết này.

Tại sao chum sành 50l được quan tâm nhiều đến vậy?
Chiếc chum sành đã quá quen thuộc với nhiều người. Nhưng với những gia đình ở nông thôn hoặc đông người, chiếc chum sành cỡ lớn từ 50 lít trở lên lại quen thuộc hơn vì nhu cầu sử dụng nhiều hơn.

Khi cuộc sống hiện đại, con người lại ngày càng có xu hướng trở về với những gì gần gũi nhất. Cũng giống như hiện nay, có rất nhiều vật dụng: thùng, bình bằng nhựa, kim loại được sản xuất nhưng nhiều người vẫn thích sử dụng chum sành hơn.




Chum sành không chỉ gợi nhớ về một không gian tĩnh lặng, an yên, bình dị mà còn hướng đến những gì mang tính truyền thống. Người Việt Nam dù đi đâu, làm gì, vẫn có truyền thống “uống nước nhớ nguồn” và chiếc chum là một trong những vật dụng gợi nhớ về điều đó rõ nét.

Với chiếc chum sành 50l, gia đình có thể làm nhiều việc:

Ngâm rượu, đựng rượu, hạ thổ rượu
Làm tương, muối dưa cà
Đựng gạo, thực phẩm
Đựng nước mưa
Trang trí tiểu cảnh, sân vườn, không gian
Có lẽ với một vài anh em, chiếc chum 50 lit hay dùng để ngâm trữ rượu và làm chum vại trang trí sân vườn. Còn các chị em lại thích dùng chiếc chum này để phục vụ cho gia đình nhiều hơn.

Dù được xếp vào dòng chum cỡ lớn nhưng nhìn qua cũng không to lắm, chum sành 50 lít không quá chiếm diện tích – không gian nên rất dễ phối hợp sử dụng.

Tiêu chí chọn chum sành 50 lít không tráng men
Trên thị trường hiện nay, chum sành có 2 dòng chính: chum tráng men và chum không tráng men. Chum sành tráng men được biết đến với kiểu dáng bắt mắt và đặc biệt giá thành rẻ hơn dòng không tráng men. Tuy nhiên, chum không tráng men hiện nay đang là xu hướng được lựa chọn nhiều hơn.

Lựa chọn chum sành 50 lít dòng không tráng men, anh em cần lưu ý các tiêu chí sau:

Đồng màu đồng chất:
Màu sắc thân chum và nắp chum cần đồng màu, thể hiện chum không có sự pha tạp về chất liệu. Với các dòng chum cao cấp, màu sắc sành nâu đỏ - đặc trưng cho chất liệu sành cao cấp đạt tiêu chuẩn.

Tiếng đanh:
Khi gõ thử vào thân chum, chum kêu coong coong – tiếng đanh thể hiện sành già, được nung đủ nhiệt đủ thời gian. Chất lượng các chum như vậy thường tốt hơn. Ngoài ra, các chum kêu tiếng đục trầm hay có khả năng chum bị nứt rạn, chất lượng thường không cao.


>>> Xem thêm: Giá chum sành ngâm rượu 50l Bát Tràng bao nhiêu tiền?


----------

